#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-25
<dasht> saludos a todos
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-26
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, this man does not understand xD
<pleia2> yeah, seems to be new to IRC
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, i see too
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, do not worry, it recommends the channel and go!
 * pleia2 nods
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, jajaja
<pleia2> :)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, i see you later....
<pleia2> later SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> i have hungry jejeje
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-27
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hi
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hi
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aqui estudiando un poco jeje
<PabloRubianes> yo igual
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y q estudias?
<PabloRubianes> genexus
<PabloRubianes> es para el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> hi to all
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-28
<openweek4> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-30
<Edduuaarrddoo> hola buenas tardes
<Edduuaarrddoo> me he instalado hoy mismo por la tarde el ubuntu 10.10
<Edduuaarrddoo> alguien que me pueda ayudar con una dudita del empthy este?
<Edduuaarrddoo> hi
<Edduuaarrddoo> hay alguien conectado?
<Edduuaarrddoo> o son todo robots?
<taitustito> hola
<taitustito> alguien lee el chat?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-31
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q mas hermano
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hi
<pleia2> hola SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo... tengo que llevar a mi hermano a una fiesta
<PabloRubianes> .... volvere
<PabloRubianes> pleia2: I didn't know you speak spanish
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, i know :D
<pleia2> PabloRubianes: un poco :)
<PabloRubianes> pleia2: que bueno
<pleia2> ClaseBot runs on my server, so I lurk here to make sure it doesn't go loco ;)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, but pleia2 and me chat sometimes
<PabloRubianes> hahhaa
<PabloRubianes> BRB
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y que tal el trabajo
<PabloRubianes> muy bien pero todavia no me acostumbro a tener menos tiempo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jaja pleia2 fights with the nobs xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no hay lio.... aveces pasa
<PabloRubianes> ademas por culpa del trabajo no voy a poder aceptar una invitacion al LatinoWare todo pago
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo y te cuento
<PabloRubianes> me fui
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, and waht's up?
<SergioMeneses> are you working? ...or only rest xD
<pleia2> busy weekend, have a server to reinstall and having dinner with my boyfriend's father in a half hour or so
<pleia2> also have a website to launch tonight (yay exciting!)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, :O
<SergioMeneses> have much to do
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, that work exactly?
<pleia2> not work, this is all volunteer stuff
<pleia2> I should take up some more relaxing hobbies :)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, jeje nice
<SergioMeneses> i'm student :D
<SergioMeneses> but I'm finishing my studies :D
 * pleia2 is old ;)
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, jeje how old are you?
<pleia2> 29
<pleia2> been out of school for 12 years
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, jeje
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, where are you living?
<pleia2> SergioMeneses: San Francisco, California
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, :D
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, nice.... I like that city and some other xD
<pleia2> me too :) I just moved here in february
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, are you ubuntu member?
<pleia2> yep, since 2007
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, :O
<pleia2> dinnertime, talk to you later :)
<SergioMeneses> then /me is a kid
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> oks... i see you later
<PabloRubianes> back!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: como andas_
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, super.... esperando a q me aprueben la tesis de grado :D
<SergioMeneses> para ponerme a trabajar en ella
<PabloRubianes> ya te recibis?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como así¿?
<SergioMeneses> "recibis"?
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy trabajando en mi proyecto de Analista en sistemas... el año que viene Ingeniero
<SergioMeneses> aaa oks
<SergioMeneses> jeje si yo espero lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> jaja aca cuando terminas la carrera se dice que te recibis
<SergioMeneses> este año termino materias :D
<SergioMeneses> aaa oks
<PabloRubianes> debe ser termino uruguayo
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si seguro un regionalismo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sabes cuando es la proxima developer week?
<PabloRubianes> cuando fue la ultima?
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en junio fue+
<PabloRubianes> sera en enero o diciembre
<PabloRubianes> cada 6 meses
<PabloRubianes> ademas ahora esta la oportunisticdevweek pero ya fue esa
<PabloRubianes> creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a ver si montamos una en paralelo :D
<SergioMeneses> huy esa no la esuche
<SergioMeneses> escuche
<SergioMeneses> esta semana fue la de narval
<PabloRubianes> pero esta era presencial
<PabloRubianes> en Florida USA... tengo conocidos que fueron... parece que fue lo mas
<PabloRubianes> vos sos ubuntu member?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sip
<SergioMeneses> desde Enero
<SergioMeneses> por?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> para chequear
<PabloRubianes> estoy re enojado!!! no pude ir al latinoware
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> me llaman a comer... estoy medio entrecortado hoy
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> si eso parece :D
<SergioMeneses> avisa cuando vuelvas xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, comiendo pleia2 too jajaja i have hungry too now
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> jja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y en q andas trabajando?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: es un sistema de administracion de un "colegio", y es web
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aaaa super bien :D
<SergioMeneses> por hay he visto fotos suyas como dictando clases...
<PabloRubianes> si.. estoy por la mitad ya
<SergioMeneses> jeje bueno esa es la de su perfil del fb xD
<PabloRubianes> son charlas en eventos ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aaaa oks
<PabloRubianes> pero clases no todavia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja tenes la madera de profe?
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> esa de fb es en el lanzamiento de lucid
<PabloRubianes> no creo, soy mas bien de charlas nomas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la ultima charla la di en el barcamp el sabado pasado
<SergioMeneses> http://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/BarcampCucuta#
<PabloRubianes> el barcamp esta bueno?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sip :D
<PabloRubianes> aca van a hacer uno en montevideo pero no se si ir
<SergioMeneses> jeje en esta parezco ingeniero http://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/BarcampCucuta#5531774645737317890
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> hay que ir de remera a esos eventos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo q sucede es q el barcamp los organizadores lo dividieron en desconferencias y conferencias como tal
<SergioMeneses> y a mí me metieron como conferencia :O
<SergioMeneses> por eso me toco irme mas formalito
<PabloRubianes> igual
<PabloRubianes> formalito es aburrido :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje los conferencistas el que menor rango tenia solo cargaba doctorado :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> naaa
<SergioMeneses> cuales
<PabloRubianes> aca tambien pero yo doy el toque de humor o no muy formal asi la gente se divierte
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la idea es hacer las charlas amenas y participativas... ese es el punto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> claro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si nos toca averiguar es para cuando esta la developer week :D
<SergioMeneses> a ver si nos apuntamos :D
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una en espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> la oportunistic dev week fue la ultima semana de sep
<SergioMeneses> veo
<PabloRubianes> no se cual es el proximo evento
<SergioMeneses> si toca montarlo... así no sea de desarrolladores pero si orientarla a desarrollar en ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> no se cuando hay algo...
<SergioMeneses> jaja yo ando en las mismas
<SergioMeneses> y la verdad no he mirado xD
<PabloRubianes> te hable por interno SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
